# Looking for manual or pointers



## dmm30 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have a craftsman tracked snowblower and cannot find a manual or any diagrams for it at all. I believe I have a broken shear pin but there is a plate with bolts 6 or 7 inches long holding the plate in place so I'm wondering if I have to take the tracks completely off in order to get the plate off.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Did you try to google craftsman C459?? I believe it shows manuals


----------

